# 19X8.5 TSV on model Y



## atod (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi, 

I am seriously considering the TSV wheels since I am just about fed up of how easy it is to curb rash the gemini rim lips. In Canadian winter with Sottozero tires and that lip sticks out like a sore thumb ( and curbs love it). 
That being said I really fancy the idea of sticking 19X8.5 TSV that are listed in model 3 section and squeeze 255 tires on them to get even more extra curb protection. 
My analysis suggests it shouldn't be a problem : 
- same load rating 
- offset ET 35 means that overall the rim will be 2-3 mm more inwards than a standard 9.5 wheel
- the tire position should be 10 mm outwards + any bulge from squeezing it onto a 8.5 wheel. 
- It seems both model 3 and model y versions have the cutout for the brake retention screw 

Anything else I am missing ? 

Tsportsline : Any thoughts on this approach ? 


thanks all!


----------

